# Troy Pig Fest, Troy, NY



## yankeerob (Jun 25, 2008)

July 19, 20

http://www.visittroyny.com/


We'll be there!


----------



## yankeerob (Jul 15, 2008)

The grilling competition has been replaced with a peoples choice rib eye steak Saturday evening. This now counts as a qualifier as they have a good team count. Anyone going?

-rob


----------



## yankeerob (Jul 21, 2008)

Here is the final scoring from last weekend. We took 7th out of 19. We're moving to the top. No more middle of the pack! This is with team of 3. Imagine next weekend with a team 8 and half of which are CCC members. 
Troy Pig Out Results:
Overall:
1 IQue
2 Transformers
3 Anchormen
4 Lakeside Smokers
5 Doc Roberts BBQ
6 Sexy Ginos
7 Green Mt Smoke Shack
8 Q-Less
9 Swamp Pit BBQ
10 Purple Turtle
11 Boar-n-Q
12 Harry & Henzos Kckn Butt
13 All Fired Up BBQ
14 Four Hogs
15 Beef Rubbers
16 The Barn Crew
17 BS BBQ
18 Yanni's Too Restaurant
19 Smokin' Wally's
Chicken:
1 Lakeside Smokers
2 Green Mt Smoke Shack
3 IQue
4 Purple Turtle
5 All Fired Up BBQ
6 Sexy Ginos
7 Q-Less
8 Beef Rubbers
9 Transformers
10 Swamp Pit BBQ
11 Anchormen
12 Smokin' Wally's
13 Doc Roberts BBQ
14 Harry & Henzos Kckn Butt
15 Four Hogs
16 BS BBQ
17 Boar-n-Q
18 Yanni's Too Restaurant
19 The Barn Crew
Ribs:
1 IQue
2 Q-Less
3 Anchormen
4 Doc Roberts BBQ
5 Transformers
6 Yanni's Too Restaurant
7 Purple Turtle
8 Harry & Henzos Kckn Butt
9 Swamp Pit BBQ
10 Green Mt Smoke Shack
11 Lakeside Smokers
12 Sexy Ginos
13 Boar-n-Q
14 All Fired Up BBQ
15 Beef Rubbers
16 BS BBQ
17 The Barn Crew
18 Four Hogs
19 Smokin' Wally's
Pork:
1 Smokin' Wally's
2 The Barn Crew
3 Transformers
4 Doc Roberts BBQ
5 IQue
6 Lakeside Smokers
7 Anchormen
8 Sexy Ginos
9 Four Hogs
10 Boar-n-Q
11 BS BBQ
12 Swamp Pit BBQ
13 Yanni's Too Restaurant
14 All Fired Up BBQ
15 Green Mt Smoke Shack
16 Purple Turtle
17 Harry & Henzos Kckn Butt
18 Q-Less
19 Beef Rubbers
Brisket:
1 Transformers
2 Anchormen
3 Sexy Ginos
4 Lakeside Smokers
5 Boar-n-Q
6 Doc Roberts BBQ
7 Green Mt Smoke Shack
8 Swamp Pit BBQ
9 Four Hogs
10 IQue
11 Harry & Henzos Kckn Butt
12 Beef Rubbers
13 Purple Turtle
14 Q-Less
15 BS BBQ
16 All Fired Up BBQ
17 Smokin' Wally's
18 The Barn Crew
19 Yanni's Too Restaurant


----------



## yankeerob (Jul 23, 2008)

Here are some pictures of our boxes last weekend:


----------



## cowgirl (Jul 23, 2008)

Congratulations on the 7th place...thats great!!
Awesome Qviews too.


----------



## flyin'illini (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks for sharing.  I always wonder what the turn-ins look like by different folks.


----------

